# IBS for 10 years - managing, but miserable



## Sheerks (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all -

I am new to this whole forum/support chat, so please be easy on me









A little background on myself.. My name is Sam and I am a 24 year old female whose had IBS (D) for 10-12 years now, I am also lactose intolerant for over half my life, and have Chronic Abdominal Pain. So basically.... it's a party of pain and issues in my stomach









I don't want to get into the nitty gritty because having IBS (D) for so long, you tend to forget things that you've tried before or not remember as well. But I really believe I have tried everything, except a Fecal Transplant, which sounds gross but I know it has worked for some and not worked for others. I have tried all medications basically known to man, injections, homeopathic remedies, "mind, body, soul treatment", exercise treatment, endless probiotics and vitamins, too many diets (gluten free, fructose free, FODMAP, wheat free, dairy free, etc), tried staying away from food that usually bothers me - even though I can break into horrible cramps from eating a piece of bread or even just drinking water, and the list goes on. I've have 6 colonoscopies, 5 EGD's, and 7 biopsies of the lining of my stomach - but they all come back as "perfectly fine". Sometimes I feel like being diagnosed with IBS is when your GI doctor has tried multiple tests and multiple medications, but doesn't really find anything wrong, so they diagnose you with this very broad and unspecified syndrome.

For the first 5-7 years, it was the worst years of my life. When I got diagnosed with IBS (D), it wasn't too long after that I had battled with CDIFF off and on for 3 years straight - anyone whose experienced CDIFF (especially being a young teenager) probably knows that it's absolutely horrible and painful and that thing was SO hard to get rid of. My doctors tried to put me on probably over 25 or 30 medications (by now) but nothing was seeming to help. My pain would get so bad that I'd pull hair out of my head, curl into a ball with my heating pad, and cry in pain - I used to go to the hospital 4 times a month because none of the medication was helping and the pain was so bad. Every. Single. Day. I used to never leave my house (my stomach wouldn't let me leave the house**) I had to call in sick a lot because of my pain, I missed out on family events, I missed out on hanging out with friends, I missed out on being a teenager because of my stomach and being "untreated". Then, about 3 years ago, my current doctor, put me on Tramadol to help with pain and it has saved me life. Don't get me wrong, I still have IBS pain every single day of my life, but at least I've been able to HAVE a life because of this. I am able to keep a steady job, go to school, go to family events, go out with my friends, etc. I still have bad days when it doesn't help, but it's way better than before. I just do not want to be on this medication too long and I do not want to have to take a pain medication every day of my life for the rest of my life - I don't want that for myself. It just scares me that I know one day I have to get off the medication that somewhat helps me and then what? IBS is an unknown that I'm always afraid of.

My family and close friends know what I have and kind of go through, but they don't actually know or actually understand what I have to deal with or what I have to go through with IBS. I just thought I would try this because it would be nice to talk to people who have what I have, and get it 10000% . Any who, not sure who will read this but I thought I'd reach out to feel like I'm not the only one dealing with this or that there are other people out there who get it.

Thanks for reading my novel!


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello!
Great story, I can definitely relate to this as I had this period in my life that was totally miserable as well. It was when my IBS hit me the hardest and I was struggling with daily life a lot. I had depression and tons of other issues, I was socially closed and I didn't know what to do.I had to cope with my problems at pretty young age and this was the toughest part for me. For a young mindto struggle with those problems and realize how harsh and fragile life really is, it has set me back a few years but just as you I have managed and I know exactly how much trouble you had to go through in order to get your life back together again. So long story short, welcome to our community and I hope, that you will become an active member of our community.


----------



## shadytree (Oct 6, 2017)

For the first 5-7 years, it was the worst years of my life. When I got diagnosed with IBS (D), it wasn't too long after that I had battled with CDIFF off and on for 3 years straight - anyone whose experienced CDIFF

*Holy cow! Do you know how you even got C-Diff!?







*

My family and close friends know what I have and kind of go through, but they don't actually know or actually understand what I have to deal with or what I have to go through with IBS.

* This is true.*

I just thought I would try this because it would be nice to talk to people who have what I have, and get it 10000% . Any who, not sure who will read this but I thought I'd reach out to feel like I'm not the only one dealing with this or that there are other people out there who get it.

Thanks for reading my novel!









*Good novel. Take care and all.







*


----------



## Sheerks (Oct 3, 2017)

*Shadytree..*

Right!? CDIFF is common in elderly patients and I was only 15 years old at the time I first got diagnosed with it, definitely sucked lol.







It was caused from taking antibiotics too long because I had a horrible recovery from a surgery I had - and taking antibiotics for too long can clear the bacteria in your tummy so CDIFF can walk right in. And that's what happened with me! You take care as well!









*Barney71..*

IBS can sometimes make you feel like there is no hope, no cure, and make you feel alone.. so I'm really sorry you had to go through a time like that in your life. I hope you're doing a lot better!







Having IBS at a young age is really tough, especially because no one in my age group understood IBS or even knew what it was lol. But it's definitely good to feel like I'm not alone and that someone else out there can actually relate 100% to how I'm feeling or what I'm going through, so I'm glad I found this website!


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Sheerks

Read your story, seems you are very good novelist . Great narration.

Well, have you tried Naturopath Sidha or Ayurveda. Both are different regional naturopath techniques based from India and exist for more than decays. I suffered with IBS D and got cured with Naturopath. Duration max 2 months.

Incase you do not have access to above, you can also deal this without Naturopath also i mean just with basic strict herbal diet. it takes 2 more months to heal. During my sessions i read lot of books with herbals and understand the content of my medicines of Sidha and Ayurveda. Let me know if you are interested in Natural herbal treatment, i can give you a diet plan for you.

Which part of USA are you ?


----------

